# What to give the chaos lord? (on dragon)



## Peakey95

Hia! I'm really new to fantasy, but I've got the new WoC army book.I've decided that my army will be lead by a Chaos lord on Chaos dragon but I'm not sure what to equip him with. So far he'll have the hellfire sword or the crown of everlasting conquest.Can anyone help me with some combos? Thanks!!


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

well firstly welcome to Fantasy! i play warriors of chaos, and when i started them i too was set on an uber-lord riding a dragon. the problem is that he will be at the least 700pts.
depending on kit, so i dont know what scale your looking at but dont i wouldnt advise a chaos lord on dragon for 2250pt. games or less.

but if your set on this ill try and help you out. my personal combo was :
chaos lord
mark of khorne
halberd
crimson armour of dargan
crown of everlasting conquest

so he is pretty tough to kill and he is still making 6 strength 6 attacks which is pretty good! i think that is a pretty good combo. though in my opinion a sorcerer lord on dragon is better. maybe some of the other players here on heresy can help you with some more combos.

best of luck!


----------



## Vaz

Personally, you need to mount your Lord on something. They're expensive as hell, and you'll need the points to send them somewhere.

There are many ways you can do it.

If you're opting for a Lord on Dragon, you really only need to make 3 Choices - which Mark.

The Mark of Slaanesh is completely useless. You're on a Terror Causing Creature - so that rules out 2 out of its 3 Effects. So that leaves Panic. Now, you are subject to Panic when you lose 25% of your Casualties in Shooting/Magic. To be at that stage, you're going to be on Foot, so Panicking won't matter, and you've still got Leadership 9 to Pass the test/Rally on, or you're a Dragon. Who really couldn't give a fudge.

Nope, this leaves you with the choices between Mark of Nurgle, Tzeentch, and Khorne.

I like Khorne, so I'll start with that. It's benefits include Immune to Psychology, and +1 Attack. Sounds like a Nice Combo. Charge Whatever you want, and you gain an additional attack. However, it's not all a bed of roses. You lose out on the Benefits of Immune to Psychology, mainly because you're for all intents and purposes, mostly already immune to most Psychology effects. Also, it removes some of the Flexibility of a Flying Monster - they can't Flee if they need to. Also, a Dragon Adds in half a dozen more Str 6 Attacks. Does an additional Attack really mean that much? Personally, a Khornate Lord on Dragon Doesn't work for me.

Lords of Nurgle are pretty good on a Dragon. The Mark gives them the ability to be harder to hit in Close Combat and at Range. However, the -1 to hit in Shooting is offset for several reasons. For small arms fire and Bolt Throwers, you're on a Large Target, so there is no benefit (or penalty). For War Machines, like Cannons, which are typical Monster Killers, you don't need to Roll to Hit in Any Case. In Melee, the benefit really shows, against WS4 units. You're WS8. That means you're getting hit on 4's. But wait! -1WS reduces them to WS3 - that means that they're hitting on 5's. 1/6 less hits coming towards you, which when combined with your High number of Strong Attacks, are going to not happen that often. So not that Beneficial. It works well against any WS6 units, and is good if you're going Character hunting, although the Lack of WS8+ Characters is obvious, the benefit to your Dragon hitting their Monstrous Mounts on 3's is a huge Plus. It's win some, lose some, but is generally better than the Mark of Khorne.

The Daddy of Marks, now. Mark of Tzeentch. This is your Dream, for when you're on a Dragon. You've got a Wide Variety of Items that increase your Defenses. For example, Immunity to Poison, Killing Blow, Regeneration, 3+ Armour Save and a 6+ Ward Save, is all available to you, and that leaves you with 35points left to get a Magic Weapon - as in the Rending Sword, which almost guarantees 5 wounds a turn, or turn into a Pseudo Mage, casting Hand of Death on a 4+ every turn! However, Sorceror Lords are far, far, better. I'll put up a list with my Favourite Sorceror Set up if you like? Have a look over at the Fantasy Army Lists.

I'll give you some help with getting a set up if you want.

But as a rider, one the big babies are out of your system, the Exalted Champions are much more viable options.


----------



## Vaul

I was thinking about this problem myself the other day, because converting a chaos lord to ride on the galrauch model would be insanely cool. Here's what I came up with;

In principle, the lord + dragon already have such a fearsome statline that you don't need to be greedy and buff it too much. They will kill almost anything even without needing any magic items. Therefore, you are much better off focusing on securing and protecting your massive 700 point investment. That theory in mind;

-Mark of Tzeentch
-collar of khorne
-whip of subversion (this goes against the above paragraph, but it is low cost, and VERY useful in terms of winning super-important combats)
-crimson armour of dargan
-favour of the gods

...is my personal recommendation


----------



## Vaz

Is the Collar of Khorne really worth it? Yes, you get MR2, but that's why you have your spells. Also, not many Magic Missiles will do damage to a character with a 3+ Armour Save with a 3+ Ward Save - I'd say give it the Golden Eye of Tzeentch instead of the Collar of Khorne - that's best served elsewhere - say with an Exalted with Knights, or on a Chosen Champion (two things that don't really need to be taken, mind - Champion and Chosen, you're better off with just more warriors.


----------



## emporer of chaos

for exactly 710 pts you can give your lord, 
•	Chaos dragon
•	Collar of khorne
•	Helm of many eyes
•	Axe of Khorne
•	Bloodcurdling roar
•	Mark of tzeentch
sheild
this guy has a 5+ ward, Asf, 2 Mr, and killing blow, as well as the ability to inflict the 2d6 strength 1 hits, against characters of hordes this guy will kill. 
:victory::victory::victory:


----------



## ohcyt the destroyer

I'm concidering the folowing set up on my dragon lord: Mark of Tzeench, Flail, Sield (vs. shooting/magic), Bloodcurdling roar, the one use breath weapon, crimson armor o dagon, eye of Tzeench, brass skull 1 use thown weapon. In one round he can put 3 breath weapons, the roar, and the d6 toughness checks into 1 unit... bye bye well whatever. On the charge 5 str7 attaks 6 str 6 will mush almost anything barring terrrible dice. Also a 3+ ward vs magic, cannonballs, and the like coupled w. the dagon armor make him pretty tough. I know its a ton of points but it will be anyway and the army is all about the dragon. Any thoughts?


----------



## Tatsumaki

I figure if you're going up against any empire army worth their salt, you're going to suffer at least one blast from a volley gun. I suggest that you take mark of nurgle, because a 6+ ward save isn't going to save you from a lot.


----------



## NagashKhemmler

I've been toying with various combinations so far, one of them I've come across which I quite like at the moment:

Mark of Khorne, Armour of Morsleib, Favour of the Gods, Diabolic Splendour, Blasphemous Amulet, Shield, Glaive of Putrefecation.

This achieves a number of things:
Versus numerous enemies the diabolic splendour (combined with a doom totem) makes the enemy take LD checks for terror at -2, making the dragon very hard to even charge at all (except for undead/daemons). Combined that with panic tests from 25% casualties also being at -2 and you have a psychological bomb.

The blasphemous amulet cures one serious issue with this poor beast, getting challenged by a champion and wasting his attacks, the amulet gives you, usually a 50/50 chance of killing the champion who would otherwise challenge you (on the turn you charge) and will often knock out a rank, meaning even if you fight the champion, they'll be taking a break test on at least -3 (Doom Totem and 6 challenge points versus outnumber, 2 ranks and a standard). Because of the size of the dragon, the amulet itself will usually knock out 2-3 models in a magic phase, which can be really useful in many instances.

Favour of the gods is good because with every challenge you win you get to adjust the roll, useful for getting something useful.

The Glaive is for the few things out there which are really hard to beat in combat even on a dragon, for example other lords on dragons or an ogre tyrant with T6, S7 doing 1d3 wounds a hit.

The Mark of Khorne isn't 100% necessary, but I find it very useful, as with that item I can hit a flank and be guaranteed that the enemy unit will flee or crumble in the case of undead on account of the damage.

13*0.66*0.84 = roughly 7
11*0.66*0.84 = roughly 6

At least personally I find the extra attacks help, but I also roll really horribly on average.

My favourite, is combining the dragon with two hellcannons I can force a lot of threats off of the table in a single turn and launch enough firepower in to an enemy unit to take out high level mages and such.

This combo has a bit of a downside versus undead and daemons though, due to the fact that often 1-2 of them survive in a turn.

Another good combo is the eye of tzeentch, mark of tzeentch and chaos runeshield, the 3+ ward versus cannonballs and the like is useful to stop the lord getting sniped, the runeshield ensures that no characters will ever beat you in combat.

That in mind, I'm still searching for a combo which is effective enough to get full use out of the dragon.


----------



## Barnster

I run mine as Lord, Dragon, Mo Tzeentch, Sword of striking, Armour of Morrslieb, Blaspemous amulet, Favour of the gods, soperific musk, shield. 

3+ ward and 3+ armour keeps him alive and he'll hit most things on a 2+, geat at slaughtering T3 or T4 guys with a lowish save.


----------

